# What is your looks rating /10



## qwep (Aug 12, 2018)

What you rate yourself personally and what other people rate you.


----------



## kantero (Aug 12, 2018)

Inever really get rated (dont take family and older people in count) by anybody fully. But think im average on "non-impressive" side. Its hard to say because ratings are about comparing urself to somebody: it can be both people in your area and male models.


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 12, 2018)

6 front
3 side


----------



## Anguish (Aug 12, 2018)

2/10


----------



## Weed (Aug 12, 2018)

4/10


----------



## reborn (Aug 12, 2018)

3/10 since I am fat as fuck. Believe to be a 6-7/10 when looksmaxxed.


----------



## Picassocel (Aug 12, 2018)

4/10 from front and 3/10 from the side. If i get the main issues in my face improved i could probably reach a 6 or a 7.


----------



## Veganist (Aug 12, 2018)

4 front 2 side (recessed chin looks grotesque)


----------



## Scarred (Aug 12, 2018)

Bad skin throws off a rating. I think I'm ugly as hell, but people still treat me like any other person. Basically a normie with acne (4/10)


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Aug 12, 2018)

Is there a guide for this (looks ratings)? Would be nice to try and be objective.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 12, 2018)

qwep said:


> What you rate yourself personally and what other people rate you.


I rate myself around 6.5-7 psl
Others on lookism and faceandlms discord have rated me 8-9 on an unknown scale, however they have not seen my side/profile pics where I am a 4-5 psl


----------



## satoshisacuck (Aug 12, 2018)

I am ethnic so you decide.


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 12, 2018)

Got 4.25, 5, 5.5 on truerateme, so I am taking it as 3.5. But got 6~7 for the side profile with bloat. My bones are somewhat visible.


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hopefully I don't get too autistic here.

I have never asked for a rating from another person. I haven't been called ugly since pubescence when I was first getting acne, so that's probably an welcome indication that I am above a 4. From my experiences with online dating, I expect my results to line up with those of a 6-7 without the necessary competence to escalate/maneuver. By my own, as objective as possible, estimation I am around a 6. I have several objective faults, but to my mind decent facial harmony. I'll try to describe my face as closely as possible. For a rough picture, imagine a hybrid of Julian Cope, Paul Newman, and George Sodini (seriously).

Blond hair, exact color depends on sun exposure
NW0, high hairline
Blue eyes
Slight negative canthal tilt (imagine Sodini less bug-eyed or Newman less hooded)
Mid-set, but fairly prominent, brow (somewhere between Newman and Cope)
Sloped but high forehead
Flat nose tip with nostril exposure head-on; looks very Germanic in profile
Large, wide, blunt lips; bottom looks slightly oversized compared to the top
Decent forward growth, mesognathic - chin lines up with lips, extends slightly past brow
Medium-sized chin/jaw; not recessed or narrow but not anvil-wide either
Visible but low-set cheekbones; very Germanic (mostly Newman)
Fairly good ratios re: lower third/midface/forehead
Fairly prominent occipital bone
Long, fairly thin (15") neck (this is where I most resemble Cope)


----------



## StoicSperg (Aug 12, 2018)

A long time ago (about 4 years ago), I got rated 6-7 on reddit, which means absolutely nothing since they often give truecels 5s and 6s.

I was rated a '4' last month, IRL, by a guy who says he's "redpill first", but agrees with some portions of the blackpill. I tend to agree with this and generally go with my rating of a '4'. This is _not_ PSL. He pointed out my most obvious flaw:my close set eyes. Legit they're fucked up and way too close together. This pic (not me obv.) shows a good example of how close they are. They're also sunken way back in my face like the guy in the pic. Also I have slight-to-moderate NCT. My eye area is the most fucked up part of my entire body and there's pretty much no way to fix it.

My profile is my saving grace, as my nose and chin are my two best facial features, and those make the profile.


----------



## swissincel (Aug 13, 2018)

3.5 id say


----------



## bp101 (Aug 13, 2018)

4/10


----------



## Deleted member 44 (Aug 13, 2018)

4/10


----------



## WelcumToTheRealWorld (Aug 14, 2018)

3.


----------



## Barry (Aug 14, 2018)

I honestly don't know. 

I'd guess my most realistic rating is probably on the lower end of average. 4-5. I'm hoping with gym maxxing, fixing my teeth, fixing my social/mental issues I can get into the slightly above average camp. 

Basically I'm not hideous but not remotely considered attractive by girls. I've never been approached and no girls show any interest in me.

Sometimes I feel like a 2/10 but realistically I'm not. When I dress well, groom myself well and fraudmax with shoe lifts, shoulder pads etc. I can look good in some photos. Still though, below average. Probably 4 or 4.5 on looks, rating myself. 

never got anyone to rate because I'm petrified of being doxxed and tbh anyone outside of the internet/strangers is going to either overrate or underrate based on what they think of you


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Aug 14, 2018)

The average incel user would probably rate me 1/10 or 2/10. The average bluepilled person would probably rate me 3/10 or 4/10. 
I'd rate myself 2-3/10. I look better from the side since my eye area is fucked up. My eyes are close set like @StormlitAqua's


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Aug 14, 2018)

Im like a 1.5/10


----------



## Unwanted (Aug 14, 2018)

4/10 psl


----------



## TellemT (Aug 16, 2018)

Well I'm very confusing individual, my looks can legit fluctuate from 4-7/10 no joke depending of various factors, 

But I legit a have a male model profile, if I ever get iois it's from the side, my front is pretty shit or average tbh it doesn't live up to the side, I felt like I had time were a women was ineterested after seeing my profile but loses interest when my front isn't as good, so I give my profile a 7.5 or 8 but remember front is everything you are talking to a girl with your front your face score is like 90% your front it seems like

My 3/4 is pretty good to tbh thanks to my check bones and lower third I give it a 7

Now my front which is the most important is maybe like a 4 or 5, and this pisses me off the most I just brush off the iois I get from the side because I know they will lose interest when see my front and it's overbite teeth when I manage to not hiding anymore through autistic strats,

I'm also ethnic so this puts me down further

And now the height and the frame, well everybody thats has seen my pic has said I have 10/10 height and frame, my frame seems to be in the 0.0001% that should boost me up in ratings, but not as much as you think because face is everything, you are what your face is,

So my grandtotal rating is 5.5 or 6 out of 10 if I can looksmax and get braces I feel like I can get to a 7 psl, but for now my height and frame halo is carrying me hard and also my stupid profile which exceeds the front so hard too is keeping out from the "itsover" territory


----------



## Spite (Aug 16, 2018)

4/10


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 16, 2018)

I have no clue tbh, I've been trying to decide on 1-10 for ages and I have no clue.


----------



## treedude (Aug 16, 2018)

A solid 5 maybe a 6


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Aug 16, 2018)

2/10


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 16, 2018)

Varies with me. I have been rated as low as 1.5/10 (after showing how bad my teeth are, before this as low as 3 with my mouth closed) and more recently 4, showing bald head and mouth closed.


----------



## meat (Aug 16, 2018)

from facial structure to aesthetic i'm probably about 5/10
but my body is slightly underweight and my body proportions are fucked 4/10
4.5/10


----------



## Armus1 (Aug 17, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 18, 2018)

Armus1 said:


> 7/10



I wanna see what a 7/10 looks like. 7/10 is the hardest rating to give appearently, nobody has a definate answer on what a 7/10 is


----------



## 11gaijin (Aug 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I rate myself around 6.5-7 psl
> Others on lookism and faceandlms discord have rated me 8-9 on an unknown scale, however they have not seen my side/profile pics where I am a 4-5 psl


Damn man, you're 6'3'' if I remember and people are rating you 8-9. What brings you here? Can you send me pics tbh


----------



## Armus1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I wanna see what a 7/10 looks like. 7/10 is the hardest rating to give appearently, nobody has a definate answer on what a 7/10 is


I would send a pic but don’t wanna dox myself.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 18, 2018)

Armus1 said:


> I would send a pic but don’t wanna dox myself.



You can PM, my pics are already on the forums. If I get doxxed I get doxxed :/


----------



## Armus1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You can PM, my pics are already on the forums. If I get doxxed I get doxxed :/


I don’t have enough posts to pm. Pm me and I’ll show u


----------



## Nibba (Aug 18, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Damn man, you're 6'3'' if I remember and people are rating you 8-9. What brings you here? Can you send me pics tbh


I was incel before looksmaxing. A lot of it was puberty, skincare, and lifting that saved me. I can pm you some pics, sure


----------



## StoicSperg (Aug 18, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> What brings you here?


Not who you're refrring to, but to my knowledge, this site is not strictly for incels. Mods may have other input.


----------



## 11gaijin (Aug 18, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> Not who you're refrring to, but to my knowledge, this site is not strictly for incels. Mods may have other input.


I understand but I was not sure why he was on a looksmaxing site. He clarified. Just looked at his pics and easily a chadlite.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 19, 2018)

Im a 10/10 because I have a good pErSoNaLitY!


----------



## noCope42 (Aug 20, 2018)

qwep said:


> What you rate yourself personally and what other people rate you.


I'd say 6/10 (but that's probably me lying to myself) in terms of overall I'd say 4/10 but that's my height and my introvert mannerisms, I've only ever had one of (back when I was a naive 11 year old) and she described me as "cute" whenever some foid describes me it's always either "cute" (like a brother) or weird


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Aug 20, 2018)

Id rate me 7/10 just because of rare features


----------



## Alcatraz (Aug 21, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> Hopefully I don't get too autistic here.
> 
> I have never asked for a rating from another person. I haven't been called ugly since pubescence when I was first getting acne, so that's probably an welcome indication that I am above a 4. From my experiences with online dating, I expect my results to line up with those of a 6-7 without the necessary competence to escalate/maneuver. By my own, as objective as possible, estimation I am around a 6. I have several objective faults, but to my mind decent facial harmony. I'll try to describe my face as closely as possible. For a rough picture, imagine a hybrid of Julian Cope, Paul Newman, and George Sodini (seriously).
> 
> ...


 Blue eyes, blonde hair. Aryancel? How tall are you?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 21, 2018)

Alcatraz said:


> Blue eyes, blonde hair. Aryancel? How tall are you?



Not every white guy with blue eyes is a slayer ??. Allow him!

I wish there was a surgery to make my eyes green though, that would be epic


----------



## Alcatraz (Aug 21, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Not every white guy with blue eyes is a slayer ??. Allow him!
> 
> I wish there was a surgery to make my eyes green though, that would be epic


 There is surgery to give different color eyes but its very dangerous and looks unnatural, Im sticking to my prescription pacific blue contacts, In a new area so noone knows my real color. They are fucking sexy


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Aug 23, 2018)

Alcatraz said:


> Blue eyes, blonde hair. Aryancel? How tall are you?



Tall enough, certainly.

These features are not some kind of admission ticket for regular sweep-throughs of ethnic foids. I made it to 22 as a KHHV and only knocked off the first three letters in May of this year. However I might look, it can't be _stunning, _or I wouldn't have been allowed to go this long in such a state.



Ledgemund said:


> Blond hair, exact color depends on sun exposure
> NW0, high hairline



Also should mention that my hairline is NW1, not NW0. Had the scale messed up as I was writing.


----------



## x69 (Aug 23, 2018)

PSL4


----------



## Tonimahfud (Aug 23, 2018)

dogshit/10


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Aug 23, 2018)

6/10 but only when I've taken 20 showers and trimmed my terrorist beard. Otherwise I look like a bum


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 23, 2018)

Avg rating PSL7.5-8. 
/10. 9-10


----------



## GAY (Aug 23, 2018)

I have been rated a 5-5.5 by a user on .me, but I am not gonna say who


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Aug 25, 2018)

Got rated 6.5/10 by several incels. Someone told me I‘d be 8/10 if I didn‘t have a terrible eye area.


----------



## satoshisacuck (Aug 26, 2018)

Whatever my PSL rating is for girls to hangout with me alone for extended periods of time...


----------



## Wario (Aug 27, 2018)

6/10 when not fat.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Oct 11, 2019)

6.5-7.0 can't really tell. :/


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 11, 2019)

im a 7 i think


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Oct 11, 2019)

A foid rated me 5.5 IRL so I guess 4/10 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 11, 2019)

Idk my rate but I am good looking to Korea boos and weeboos.but average to other girls


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 11, 2019)

idk man


----------



## pisslord (Oct 11, 2019)

either 0/10 or 10/10 depends who ask


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 11, 2019)

Got rated 6,5 on r/truerateme. What PSL is this? Like 5 PSL?


----------



## Usum (Oct 11, 2019)

My daughters and her friends say I am 7+ (most attractive father of their class, if not school).
I am called the "bodyguard".


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 11, 2019)

Usum said:


> My daughters and her friends say I am 7+ (most attractive father of their class, if not school).
> I am called the "bodyguard".


What's your age? Srs?


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 11, 2019)

There was only one time I asked a girl to rate me and she gave 7/10


----------



## Festrunk (Oct 11, 2019)

3psl


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 11, 2019)

4-5 psl usually


----------



## Usum (Oct 11, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> What's your age? Srs?


46 yo (cf. my signature).
Don't freak out.
7+*/10*


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 11, 2019)

Usum said:


> 46 yo (cf. my signature).


How did you end up here? Do you have a wife?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 11, 2019)

psl 6 srs


----------



## Usum (Oct 11, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> How did you end up here? Do you have a wife?


Yes. Found from MGTOW then FACEandLMS


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 11, 2019)

Usum said:


> Yes. Found from MGTOW then FACEandLMS


Why are you looksmaxing if you have a wife and a family? I am curious sorry


----------



## Usum (Oct 11, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Why are you looksmaxing if you have a wife and a family? I am curious sorry


Bro. She's never yours. It's just your turn.
Females would forget about you in a matter of seconds if you fail their standards or a better option shows itself.
Plus you can also leave one day.
Never get in the comfort zone or you're dead. Even with your wife.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 11, 2019)

2 I guess


----------



## godsmistake (Oct 11, 2019)

generous 1/10


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Oct 11, 2019)

8/10 from girls and normies, probably 5-5.5 psl


----------

